# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Патита Паване прабху >  Все ли сны одинаково пусты и дурны?

## IrinaTofani

Харе Кришна! 
Мой вопрос связан со сновидениями. Но это не праздный вопрос. Дело в том, что у меня есть опыт, в котором определенные события я видела в сновидениях, задолго до того, как они произошли. Я знаю о природе сна, вы цитировали Шримад Бхагаватам. Сознание во время сна отключается. Может ли так быть, что ум все-таки выполняет некую добрую службу, оставаясь ниточкой между человеков и Параматмой, который приходит через сновидения, чтобы дать важную информацию, если человек очень верит в такую связь с Параматмой? Или могут происходить какие-то другие процессы?

----------


## Patita Pavana das

Сон - самый не надежный источник информации, поскольку он напрямую связан с невежеством и иллюзией. Да, могут сниться и духовные сны, сны про духовного учителя, но даже они требуют проверки и консультации у духовных наставников. Лучше всего получать наставления непосредственно из вед, садху и гуру. Это проверенный и надежный способ. А то, что в жизни есть совпадения - это не секрет. Наше сознание настроено на поиск закономерностей и обязательно их будет находить. Но надо искать закономерности не в материальном мире, а в духовных знаниях. Духовные закономерности нас освободят, а материальные, только еще больше запутают. Стоит пару раз заметить на часах 11:11 и эти цифры будут вас преследовать всю жизнь. Уж лучше пусть нас всю жизнь преследуют слова Кришны из Бхагавад-гиты...

----------


## IrinaTofani

Спасибо за ответ. Он побудил меня искать еще больше информации на эту тему. И я нашла ее в книге "Духовный воин" Бхакти Тиртхи Свами. Сразу в первой книге он очень подробно говорит о природе сновидения.

----------


## Patita Pavana das

Да, поняв, что весь этот мир - сон, мы однажды захотим проснуться...

----------

